# [FREE KEY] Murdered: Soul Suspect, Deus Ex: Human Revolution



## Hias_147 (17. Februar 2015)

Hey ich hab hier zwei Keys vom neuen Humble Bundle Square Enix Bundle 2 die ich nicht brauche, da ich diese Spiele schon habe.
Es handelt sich um Murdered: Soul Suspect und Deus Ex: Human Revolution
Die schnellsten die auf die Steam-Gift-Links klicken und einlösen bekommen die Spiele, viel Glück.

Murdered: Soul Suspect
https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=R8wxySfYRNaYyKC5

Deus Ex: Human Revolution
https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=vpyWsRa5vCfX3Bpe


----------



## Hias_147 (25. Februar 2015)

Da ich "Lara Croft and the Guardian of Light", welches heute noch zum Bundle dazugekommen ist auch schon habe, verschenke ich auch das Spiuel. Hier ist der Gift-Link: https://www.humblebundle.com/gift?key=rZB3tx7GUszkCMWt


----------



## Rabowke (25. Februar 2015)

Schöne Aktion ... schade das der / die User, die die Keys für die ersten zwei Spiele 'erbeutet' haben, hier ihren Dank nicht zum Ausdruck bringen.


----------

